# Sykes



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anybody been on it yet? Any reports?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Went last Monday one small pin, nobody else was catching anything either.


----------



## Tekagga (Dec 28, 2018)

Went this morning and had the same result.


----------

